# General Announcement



## Twin Peak (Apr 2, 2005)

As some or you may already be aware as it was announced on the Avant forums earlier this morning, I have left the Avant team. With immediate effect I will be working for Designer Supplements on many new projects in the pipelines - some coming very soon. This has caused me to be swamped with work as of late, which explains my lack of participation on the forums recently.

I am just giving everyone a little heads up to prevent any rumors surfacing about my departure. The split is mutual and friendly and I will continue to work with AL on several AL/DS joint ventures in the very near future.

P.S.  I thought that the supps forum was the most appropriate place for this.  Feel free to move if not.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2005)

good luck with that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 2, 2005)

Why Rob, that sounds so sincere.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

Good luck TP   This should be alot of fun for you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2005)

Is this about me?


Well, I've totally lost interest.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> good luck with that.



What's with this tone?

Or am i reading it wrong?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2005)

Good luck, TP!


----------



## topolo (Apr 2, 2005)

I saw this coming like a Jerry Quarry hook


----------



## redspy (Apr 2, 2005)

Cool, now you can get to work on Sledge's uncoupler!  I'm tired of that 400 post thread about it on AM with no info


----------



## topolo (Apr 2, 2005)

i agree.........get it out!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah, that.  Its likely the best product we have or will have, and yet the furthest away.


----------



## topolo (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks for the good news


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 2, 2005)

Meh, such is life.  Its not like I can simply pull the product out of my ass.  Maybe you'd like that though, Topolo.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

good luck TP.

are you stil working in the city or have you left your previous postion to do supplement consulting type work full time?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 2, 2005)

Patrick, I have not been in the city for well over a year now.


----------



## topolo (Apr 2, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Meh, such is life.  Its not like I can simply pull the product out of my ass.  Maybe you'd like that though, Topolo.



Only if you pulled your head out first


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Why Rob, that sounds so sincere.



well, this whole thread appears to be an advertisement for Designer Supplements, which is about the same thing you did here for Avant Labs... so how should I respond?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 3, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, this whole thread appears to be an advertisement for Designer Supplements, which is about the same thing you did here for Avant Labs... so how should I respond?



It was me who actually told him to make this thread om IM, he originally wasn't going to, but i told him telling the members of his "base" forum would be best to prevent any shit stirring or rumour gathering. The split has been amicable and will stay that way.

And maybe it's just me, but i think having Steve as the connection between IM and AL has actually helped IM somewhat with traffic and promotion.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 3, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, this whole thread appears to be an advertisement for Designer Supplements, which is about the same thing you did here for Avant Labs... so how should I respond?



Feel free to delete it then, that was not my intent.

And that is really how you feel, I don't even know how to respond.  So, if I am working for a new company, its not important for the member base to know?  Haven't you and others (including me) come down on people with affiliations that were undisclosed?  And isn't it even more appropriate given that YOU endorsed aan "interview" of me in your monthly magazine.  

Forgive me that I thought this was relevant.  Again, feel free to delete it.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2005)

maybe your intentions were/are genuine, that is just how this thread appeared to me when I first read it.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 3, 2005)

Good lord..... this is like watching a Soap Opera....

Regardless,  Good Luck TP in your new venture.  I wish you a successful and profitable future in this endeavor.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Wit.

And Rob, again, feel free to delete.  I really could care less.  I just figured it would be a bit odd, after posting here for three years, and as an AL employee for two, and having over 7,000 posts, as well as being a "featured member" one month, to suddenly make such a big change, that is directly related to the content of this forum, without saying anything.  Guess I was wrong.


----------



## topolo (Apr 3, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, this whole thread appears to be an advertisement for Designer Supplements, which is about the same thing you did here for Avant Labs... so how should I respond?




you should respond by asking for an advertisement fee


----------



## topolo (Apr 3, 2005)

BTW, that article that "featured" Twin Peak was riveting. I would have liked to have learned more however. Like stories from Steve's childhood, struggles with girls, and the first time he touched himself.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 3, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> BTW, that article that "featured" Twin Peak was riveting. I would have liked to have learned more however. Like stories from Steve's childhood, struggles with girls, and the first time he touched himself.



He doesn't do that anymore - not since i scared him with the fate of a kitten when God finds out.


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2005)

Best of luck TP.  Kinda figured it would be happening.

Looking forward to seeing what happens


----------



## topolo (Apr 4, 2005)

A word of warning: If you're going to joke with TP do it on this forum, on other forums his co-workers and the mods will jump in and attack you.

- they are cyber tough guys -


----------



## bludevil (Apr 4, 2005)

good luck tp, please keep us informed with DS info.


----------



## redspy (Apr 4, 2005)

TP: A lot of us here are interested in DS products so the occassional update would be welcome as far as I'm concerned.  A lot of others here (e.g univeral kits, Alltheway etc) give updates and although DS isn't a sponsor it's still a popular brand.  Good luck.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 4, 2005)

you know what would fix this situation? a nice bottle of...


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

Cool TP. Nice that you have had the opportunity to work with two of the better companies in the industry.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2005)

Pipe down VPX shill.  

TP, I was wondering why you made the decision?

Just going in different directions?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Bling Bling $$$$$


----------



## topolo (Apr 4, 2005)

Ds has a better dental plan!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Eric.

And yeah, Dale, its all about the dental plan.


----------



## topolo (Apr 4, 2005)

You know TP................if you just brushed once in a while


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Pipe down VPX shill.



Reason for that comment, even if just kidding?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Isnt a shill a promoter?  Ofcourse he is kidding, look at the smilie.. but arent you a promoter for VPX?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Pipe down VPX shill.





			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Reason for that comment, even if just kidding?



U know I am funnin, y yur panties in a bunch?


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> U know I am funnin, y yur panties in a bunch?



No, I knew you were kidding, I just thought it was an odd place to make that comment.


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Isnt a shill a promoter?  Ofcourse he is kidding, look at the smilie.. but arent you a promoter for VPX?



See above...

Also, no, I don't think I am a VPX promoter, as I don't actually do any promoting. Most of the time I answer people's VPX questions, defend the company when being put down unfairly, or recommend a VPX product if I feel it could help someone (but I also do this for other companies I respect as well).


----------



## topolo (Apr 4, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> See above...
> 
> Also, no, I don't think I am a VPX promoter, as I don't actually do any promoting. Most of the time I answer people's VPX questions, defend the company when being put down unfairly, or recommend a VPX product if I feel it could help someone (but I also do this for other companies I respect as well).



Couldnt agree more!!! GP has suggested non VPX products to me several times. He is honest and a great source of knowledge.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

I guess it depends on ones definition of 'promote'.  I think he does promote for VPX, but I never said solely.  
"(but I also do this for other companies I respect as well)." Cant argue that.


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on ones definition of 'promote'.  I think he does promote for VPX, but I never said solely.
> "(but I also do this for other companies I respect as well)." Cant argue that.



Well, I DO work for them...and I DO honestly believe they put out some of the most effective products on the market. So, of course I do "promote" them somewhat...but I rarely ever start a thread to promote a VPX product. Like I said, I mention them if I think a product could help someone...and if another company puts out a great product that could help someone, I mention them too.


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Couldnt agree more!!! GP has suggested non VPX products to me several times. He is honest and a great source of knowledge.



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh, GP, I was just bustin balls, no real reason for it to be in this thread, I just saw you and took my shot.  

I am in 100% agreement that GP recommends all brands of supplements, not just crappy VPX ones.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2005)

I think that VPX supplements are high quality, but overpriced.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2005)

VPX 1-Test was the first REAL PH I ever used.  Redline and Clenbutrx were also quite phenomenal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 5, 2005)

Shill has quite a negative tone, in my opinion.  It means more than a promoter, but rather one who is deceptive.

That said, why ever take Dale seriously?


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think that VPX supplements are high quality, but overpriced.



Why in the hell are we talking about VPX? This thread is about TP, and I came in here to congratulate him, not as a VPX spokesperson, but simply as a member of this site and someone that has "known" TP for a while.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Why in the hell are we talking about VPX?


I guess I was just responding to this:




			
				gopro said:
			
		

> I DO work for them...and I DO honestly believe they put out some of the most effective products on the market.


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I guess I was just responding to this:



Ok, well then I will respond by saying that with higher quality comes higher prices, and with higher quality comes better gains for those that use the products.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2005)

btw, why would that annoy you? 

I said I thought the products were high quality and I think we all know they are priced high.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> btw, why would that annoy you?
> 
> I said I thought the products were high quality and I think we all know they are priced high.



I was not annoyed at you Robert...I was kind of annoyed that the whole VPX thing started in the first place and continued on. Yes, I know Dale was kidding, and that is his type of humor...but with all humor comes an underlying truth in how someone feels...and it is this that got me just a tiny bit ticked when all I did is come into this thread to congratulate TP.

Yes Dale...I know, you think I am taking your comments too seriously...you don't have to say it.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2005)

It's like the Clash of the Titans.
 Strange but it also feels like my parents are fighting.


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's like the Clash of the Titans.
> Strange but it also feels like my parents are fighting.



Nobody is fighting at all. We are simply having a discussion.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 6, 2005)

So how about them Yanks?


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So how about them Yanks?



Gotta love it


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So how about them Yanks?



Who cares?  I can think of nothing more irrelevant than the sport of baseball.  

TP, you damn well better take me seriously.

I think shill is a funny word.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 6, 2005)

Me too.

As is the wor d "lacky", which has a similar meaning.


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> As is the wor d "lacky", which has a similar meaning.



Actually, the word shill and lacky are both rather amusing, I agree. They are even more funny when they truly apply to someone.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 6, 2005)

My goal is to some day be a lacky of a shill.


----------



## redspy (Apr 6, 2005)

Move to MuscleTech then.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So how about them Yanks?



I do not follow baseball, but I do think the whole steroid controversry in baseball makes it a bit more interesting...and I am glad to see that Bush and our government has the time and resources to be involved as well. I thought they were busy with more important things like the war Bush started in Iraq.

(yes, I was being sarcastic)


----------



## redspy (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, this thread has transformed from a general announcement to accusations of whoring, then VPX discussion, a diversion of the yanks and finally politics.  All we need now is some porn and we've covered everything important...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2005)

Another funny word is pud.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So how about them Yanks?


You mean these guys?    

www.arodslapsballs.com


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Another funny word is pud.



And then there's the word "instigator...."


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2005)

The braves got killed 9-0, and some Pirate minor leaguers failed a drug test. The drug controversy in baseball continues.


----------



## topolo (Apr 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> My goal is to some day be a lacky of a shill.



you mean like strategos?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I can think of nothing more irrelevant than the sport of baseball.



I can. Golf.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You mean these guys?
> 
> www.arodslapsballs.com


Humility


----------

